# Biting Problem - in need of serious advice.



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

My little girl, Seven, has picked up a serious *biting* habit. It's no nipping or grooming, she just straight out bites. She bit my boyfriend's thumb, and is constantly grabbing onto shirts (sometimes snagging my skin in the process). I wonder if she isn't just trying to be playful, and simply isn't just taking it too far in all her hyper-excitement. I've tried just about every humane way to punish her, but it's starting to get out of hand. For a week this has gone out every time we take her out. I've held her down belly-up, rubbed her tummy as "dominate grooming," and blew air into her face lightly as I have read to do if all else fails. Tyler is ready to thump her every time she does it. I was hoping someone had an ideas. Putting her in time out doesn't work, and she is a super-spazz. Please, for the love of my rat, help!

[Please avoid causing conflict or being conflicted. I'll try about anything at this point. This habit needs to end ASAP.]


----------



## Joey (Apr 9, 2011)

Have you try'd sqeaking every time she bites?


----------



## renegaderob18 (Apr 7, 2011)

Some times if you also say ouch loud enough it tells the rat that they are being to rough. Is the rat in the cage alone or with another rat?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

She is with another rat. I've tried the "squeaking" thing and I have yelled a couple of times, as it did hurt enough to do so. She's persistent. She never does it when held, though. Just when she's free roaming on the couch with us.


----------



## Pudding (Apr 18, 2011)

If you say she only bites when she's free roaming on the couch, then I wonder if it's not just that particular place she has a problem with? Have you tried taking her elsewhere for a free range? I do not mean to sound accusatory in any say (just trying to narrow down possibilities), but perhaps your boyfriend took her out for a free range on the couch when you weren't around, and your rat got spooked for whatever reason? Sorry again, if that sounds accusatory! >_<


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

She attacked feet when we were all on the bed. There's really no where else to roam besides outside and the bathroom, and neither are done often because the bathroom is small and stuffy, while outside has been cold or rainy. She's not easily spooked either, but when she is she always returns to check out the scene. She's curious, lemme tell ya.


----------



## Pudding (Apr 18, 2011)

Were you wearing socks? Haha I find that rats often attack toes/feet when you're wearing socks. Don't ask me! I guess it's a quirk of theirs. XD


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

She's nibbled my bare feet once.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

*UPDATE!* We discovered the problem - thanks to my awesome boyfriend. All she wanted to do was crawl around in my shirt. The biting of my belly was simply accidental.


----------

